# Experimento con agua, chorro en zig zag, efecto estroboscópico



## anajesusa (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola, este experimento esta interesante y no es para nada peligroso. Originalemente lo hacían con sonido pero para que no haya bronca en la pajarera lo hice mecánico asi no corría el riesgo de mojar los parlantes del amplificador de audio.
Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2015)

Está muy curioso ese invento.

Y si a la manguera por donde sale el agua le pudieras meter un láser: El tirabuzón sería de un rojo precioso a lo largo de todo su recorrido.

¡Enhorabuena por ese invento!.

Las ocurrencias así, originales y sencillas;son quizás las que tienen más mérito.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 8, 2015)

Gracias dearlana, saliò bastante lindo el experimento, lo vi varias veces usando una frecuencia de 24hz y apoyando la manguera en el parlante pero esto es menos invasivo de los electrodomesticos de la casa ja ja


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2015)

*[  Mode On ]*​
Sugerencia para próximos experimentos: _*Agua bajo el efecto de la "Anti-Gravedad" 
*_






*[/  Mode Off ]*​


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 9, 2015)

creo que es el mismo efecto Fogo, con solo dejar gotear la canilla a 30 gotas por segundo debería verse, tengo una guía de suero por ahí voy a probarla Otra forma sencilla sería con arduino hacer una luz estroboscópica con led...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> creo que es el mismo efecto Fogo, con solo dejar gotear la canilla a 30 gotas por segundo debería verse, tengo una guía de suero por ahí voy a probarla Otra forma sencilla sería con arduino hacer una luz estroboscópica con led...



No te hace falta Arduino, con *solo* un 555 y un transistor de potencia *! Voila ¡*


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 10, 2015)

Cierto Fogo, a la cola de proyectos...
Saludos


----------

